# My Mk3 8v to Mk4 8v Manifold Build/Swap/DIY



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

So after having the manifold for about a year, i finally have the time and funds to get going on this...
My car is 98 obd2 so everything i do is in relation to that
Starting it off, Tonight i lengthened all of the wires for the sensors so that they would reach across the bay
































this will be an on going thread, i believe up next will be gasket matching the new manifold, for that little bit extra








i will keep you all updated and when im all finished, i will give an extensive writeup with detailed pictures

***UPDATE 1***: It looks as if this might be happening sooner than expected. I will keep this updated
i made a slight outlie tonight, cause im OCD and get panicy if i dont have a list

























heres the official write-up that i have put together:
*I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE SHOULD YOU TRY THIS AND DAMAGE YOUR OWN VEHICLE, ATTEMPT AT YOUR OWN RISK*
*-Materials-*
MK4 Upper Intake Manifold
MK4 Lower Intake Manifold
MK4 Valve Cover
MK4 PCV Assembly
MK4 Oil Cap
MK3/4 Valve Cover Gasket
MK3/4 Manifold Gasket
MK3/4 Upper Manifold Gasket
MK3 Grommet for IAC Valve on Manifold
MK3 Elbow for IAC Valve on Manifold
(12) MK3 Injector O-Rings
5' of 3/4" Rad Hose
3' of 3/8" Rad Hose
6" of 1 1/8" Rad hose OR A Breather Filter that fits the MK4 PCV Assembly
Assortment of hose clamps
Wire
Zip-Ties
*-Teardown-*
1. Unplug any and all sensors on the intake system (for me it was the IAT, PCV Filter, MAF, TPS)
2. If not already done (like i had done) lengthen all sensors wires so that they will reach to apporpriate places, i personally just lengthend them all to reach the fender.
3. Take off intake
4. Unhook FPR from the manifold
5. Remove upper intake manifold, 4 bolts up front, 1 in the middle, and 2 in the back
6. Remove throttle body from manifold
7. Carefully unplug the injectors and remove the fuel rail from the lower manifold. There are 2 or 3 bolts holding the rail onto the lower piece.
8. Remove the lower manifold, i believe there are 5 bolts into the head
9. Unhook the PCV assembly from the plastic pipe
10. Take off the valve cover.
*-Pre-Installation-*
1. for the TPS sensor that is located on the old manifold, take a 19mm boxend wrench and remove it from the old manifold
2. Take the new mk4 manifold and drill a 3/8 hole into the backside of the manifold, under one of the vaccum ports. Thread your newly drilled hole with a m12x1.50 tap.
3. Install TPS into new manifold.
4. On the fuel injectors, remove the old o rings. After you remove these rings, you will see a yellowish plastic ring on the injector, carefully cut them off all of the injectors. ONLY cut the plastic rings, DO NOT remove the plastic yellow cap. on the tip of the injector.
5. When you have removed all of the rings, put 2 o rings in the space, this will insure a good seal.
6. Other DIY's said to make brackets, I did not have to, the manifold was plenty strong, as well as some had to trim the fuel rail, i did not, it fit fine.
*-Installation-*
1. First, install the new valve cover gasket along with the mk4 valve cover, when i installed mine, i had to use a mk4 gasket, because the valve covers are different in shape, though it still fit fine.
2. Next, Bolt on the new mk4 lower manifold with the new gasket.
3. Take the fuel rail and install it into the new lower manifold, push it in with slight force so that it stays in by itself, after this install the bolts on the sides of the fuel rail, this will get the rail to stay in place and into the manifold.
4. Plug the injectors back in correctly
5. Apply the upper manifold with the new gasket and bolt it on. there are small indents in between the runners to get to the bolts in the back.
6. Attach the FPR to the manifold.
7. Install the mk3 throttle body upside-down with a new gasket.
8. run the throttle cable (you should install a vr6 throttle cable as the 8v one is just barely long enough) i have not yet, because i dont know how








9. Plug in all sensors and make sure they are clear of anything that could damage them (fans, belts, exhaust)
10. Install intake.
*-Post-Installation-*
1. On my manifold there were two vaccum plugs, i attached the one on the rear of the manifold to the hoses near the pass. fender. and the one on the left hand side of the manifold to the throttle body.
2. i cut the plastic PCV pipe and ran some hose between it so that it did not have to flex and strech
3. BEFORE you start the car, make sure every single vaccum line is attached and that everything is plugged in and connected, it will save you alot of frustration later on.
4. Start car, test drive, enjoy
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if you have any questions, IM me and i will add them in a Q/A section
thanks to corey for the help, we blasted through this, it took us in total about 4 hours not including parts scourging, lunch, and being lazy.








Ok, heres some updated pictures, i still have to get the installation pictures but these are after i applied the heat wrap and hid the wiring, i am aslso running a little "velocity stack" that i made out of spare plastic, i still need a filter for it though.
the manifold:








I hid alot of the extended wiring under the manifold inside of the wrap:








this is a bad image, but allows you to see where i placed the IAT sensor on the back of the manifold:








my ABD big bore wrapped up:








I managed to adjust the throttle cable enough so that it is not bent, or stressed, its worked this far and i havent had any problems:








and the "velocity stack":
















***
Thanks to Corstarxxx, heres the build pictures
























Heres another picture of the sensor location that i drilled: 
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

alright heres the long awaited videos
rev in engine bay:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKBEn9NST0E
rev facing the velocity stack:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0RriHiRmlI
revs from a few feet away
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpNpY7t1gTg
20mph-70mph pull at half throttle:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVdDTsgxKfk
























_Modified by midwestjetta at 5:19 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: My Mk3 8v to Mk4 8v Manifold Build/Swap/DIY (midwestjetta)*

Nice son. My big bore looks nice in there. Time to color match it though.


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: My Mk3 8v to Mk4 8v Manifold Build/Swap/DIY (SilverTREK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverTREK* »_Nice son. My big bore looks nice in there. Time to color match it though.









i only have so much money son
i cant afford 3 cars like you


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: My Mk3 8v to Mk4 8v Manifold Build/Swap/DIY (midwestjetta)*

PM sent! Mk4 mani's look sooo nice.


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: My Mk3 8v to Mk4 8v Manifold Build/Swap/DIY (Zorba2.0)*

*bookmark


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: My Mk3 8v to Mk4 8v Manifold Build/Swap/DIY (Bariman82)*

Looking forward to seeing this finished.








G/L with everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DantheVWman (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: My Mk3 8v to Mk4 8v Manifold Build/Swap/DIY (Gti.1love.1life)*

so..where is it? i know its done....
_dan


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: My Mk3 8v to Mk4 8v Manifold Build/Swap/DIY (DantheVWman)*

build pictures will be up as soon as i get them from my buddy
i will have some new pictures of the bay cleaned up a little (less scattered) as well as the manifold wrapped with a "keep heat out" wrap 
i will start writing up the DIY and then edit my original post to have everything, before/during/after pictures as well as a write-up and answers to any questions i get later on


_Modified by midwestjetta at 11:44 PM 1-11-2007_


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: My Mk3 8v to Mk4 8v Manifold Build/Swap/DIY (midwestjetta)*

bump for new pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DantheVWman (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: My Mk3 8v to Mk4 8v Manifold Build/Swap/DIY (midwestjetta)*

so uh...where is your air filter?
_dan


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: My Mk3 8v to Mk4 8v Manifold Build/Swap/DIY (midwestjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwestjetta* »_i am aslso running a little "velocity stack" that i made out of spare plastic, i still need a filter for it though.

but please, dont waste your time reading, i know its below you.
also, if you dont have anything constructive to say, keep your comments to yourself


----------



## Criscone25 (Jul 25, 2006)

why the wrap? nice write up


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (Criscone25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Criscone25* »_why the wrap? nice write up

its just hear wrap, i decided, since im racing the car, why not wrap it while im in there to keep heat out
and thanks, im hoping it helps people
the DIY's that i had read (pagano's and vwnut18 (i think?)) were helpful but left me feeling like the project was alot harder than it actually was
in the entirety of the day this project can be done in 4 hours with re-wiring everything. That to me, was the hardest part.
it was fairly simple to teardown and re route everything to make it run, and that part was a breeze once i had located another injector (dont ask)


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*

BUMP
for more pictures, this time of the actual install


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*

What are the advantages of this swap and will any major gains be seen/noticed?


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (Gans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gans* »_What are the advantages of this swap and will any major gains be seen/noticed? 

hah you fool









its me, you can check it out in person at the CVO autox awards on the 27th

but anyways, i dont have a picture of them side by side, but i know there are some out there, The ports on the mk4 manifold are quite a but larger, which will flow more air, as well as on the mk3 manifold, its just one chunk of metal till the bottom runners, the mk4 is seperate runners all the way through the manifold except for the plenum at the top.
as for gains, i defenitly noticed a gain, i have not had a chance to track it yet but at my little private "quarter mile" that i have marked out, i noticed a 5mph increse in trap speed. This is a good way to get a better flowing intake track if you are on a budget and dont have the $500 for an SRI, although im pretty sure an SRI feels much different, like i said this is for those who are budget minded. I do think that i need to get my TT chip reburned becuse i really think it is not taking advantage of all of the mods i have now, but i will probably wait until after i get a cam.
overall i feel that it was very worthwile and i reccomend it to anyone who can get their hands on the parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwestjetta* »_
hah you fool









its me, you can check it out in person at the CVO autox awards on the 27th


haha how've you been dude?!
I may not be there, you should hit up the g2g feb. 10th! I'll be there for sure, my jetta will have a few new goodies as well







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (Gans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gans* »_haha how've you been dude?!
I may not be there, you should hit up the g2g feb. 10th! I'll be there for sure, my jetta will have a few new goodies as well







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

where is that gtg? if its not too far from me and im not busy, maybe ill come out


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwestjetta* »_
where is that gtg? if its not too far from me and im not busy, maybe ill come out


it's the same one as last year, its in that forest preserve near rt.53, last year it was all snowy and later on there was a cruise...
pretty good time!


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (Gans)*

bump for videos up top http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaguy3221 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: (Gans)*

hey to the guy that did the manifold swap to the mk4, how much horse power u gettin outta that 2.0l 8v u racing?


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (jettaguy3221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaguy3221* »_hey to the guy that did the manifold swap to the mk4, how much horse power u gettin outta that 2.0l 8v u racing?









do you mean me?
if so, i dont know how much power the car is putting down, i have never dynoed it, i would like to though
i would like to say that dispite it being automatic, it pulls nicely for an 8v 
and as far as racing goes, i took 2nd place in my class in the local autox's, this was my first season ever racing as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8_JAKE (Feb 11, 2007)

did you change your needles green or was that just the camera?


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (1.8_JAKE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8_JAKE* »_did you change your needles green or was that just the camera?

thats just the stock mk3 gauge lighting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i should also have some pretty close numbers as ive just come into a laptop dyno (not an el cheapo one either) so the numbers should be pretty believeable


_Modified by midwestjetta at 8:43 PM 3-5-2007_


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*

alright
so i used my new "dyno" software
and i think that the numbers should be pretty accurate...
these are to be taken as with +/- 5 for hp and tq

the numbers i got were 
117 hp
125 ft-lbs
seems pretty accurate to me


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good work ,ive been trying to do some research on getting this done to my ride ..all i have so far is the plastic cover


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (that_guy_bry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *that_guy_bry* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good work ,ive been trying to do some research on getting this done to my ride ..all i have so far is the plastic cover









yeah i lucked out and head an entire AEG head donated to me


----------



## pamk3 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: My Mk3 8v to Mk4 8v Manifold Build/Swap/DIY (midwestjetta)*

hey im new here.i own 95 mk3 glof. did u get more power then before with the mk4 manifold.


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: My Mk3 8v to Mk4 8v Manifold Build/Swap/DIY (pamk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pamk3* »_hey im new here.i own 95 mk3 glof. did u get more power then before with the mk4 manifold. 

there was most def a noticeable increse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: My Mk3 8v to Mk4 8v Manifold Build/Swap/DIY (midwestjetta)*

Finally got it on a Dynojet
the official numbers were
93 hp and 117 tq
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
up next, headwork and cam
and a 5 speed when the auto goes out


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

Did you have a problem with your car idleing like crap and dying if you dont keep the rpms up? I just had mine installed and it dies on me every time i come to a stop and let off the gas. Its weird because my car was running like a champ before this install. 
Did you just double up the o-rings on the injectors?


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (GTjettaB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTjettaB* »_Did you have a problem with your car idleing like crap and dying if you dont keep the rpms up? I just had mine installed and it dies on me every time i come to a stop and let off the gas. Its weird because my car was running like a champ before this install. 
Did you just double up the o-rings on the injectors?

yes the o rings are doubled up to seal right, im willing to bet that you have a vacuum leak on the manifold, thats what happened when i first started it up, check the vacuum on the throttle body as well as on the manifold


----------



## GTjettaB (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*

Could you possibly take pictures of where your vacuum lines start and where there are run to on the manifold?
Did you plug any of the vacuum ports on the manifold?
Are you just running your PCV hose straight into the valve cover? No filter on it or anything? No problems with this setup? Did you add an extra inlet/outlet on the back of the part that is raised up on the valve cover and the oil cap is on or is it just one on the side? I only have one outlet on mine.
I would really appreciate if you could help me diagnose my problem here...Thanks so much in advance!



_Modified by GTjettaB at 10:54 PM 6-7-2007_


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (GTjettaB)*

i just got the car re dynoed today with a full head rebuild/p&p/valve job etc as well as .040 decking and 268* cam
120whp and 139ft-lbs


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Post the dyno sheet!!!
Good job on the numbers. You can tell how much that MKIV manifold increases low end tq.


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

i dont have the dyno sheets








they flew out my window on the drive home







i was quite upset


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

I call shenannigans then!


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_I call shenannigans then!

awww


----------



## MachineOp03 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwestjetta* »_
awww






















 Cheer up matt youll have to dyno it again when you get the manual swap.







By the way my car will eat yours alive when the swap is done.


----------



## ElBartoJetta (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (MachineOp03)*

now get the engine cover


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

OP - did you make a bracket for the manifold to the head?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

u went from 102Tq to 117 Tq with just the mk4 Manifold?

thats pretty impressive if so.


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_u went from 102Tq to 117 Tq with just the mk4 Manifold?

thats pretty impressive if so.


no no no no no
i had an incident and rebuilt the head, porting it, decking it, getting a bunch of headwork done, then a cam as well

_Quote, originally posted by *97VWJett* »_OP - did you make a bracket for the manifold to the head?

no, i did not make a bracket, the manifold seemed to hold it self up fine, its been about 8 months, and no problems


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwestjetta* »_
no, i did not make a bracket, the manifold seemed to hold it self up fine, its been about 8 months, and no problems

Mine was vibrating like crazy


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (97VWJett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97VWJett* »_
Mine was vibrating like crazy

hm, thats odd
i havent had any problems at all, not one, and thats with the entire intake system too...
maybe it has to do with engine mounts differing the vibration? i have kcd derlin mounts and that motor does not move at all


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*

I have stock motor mounts and I was getting really bad vibrations on the manifold and through the TB spring


----------



## dingguhlbary (Feb 3, 2007)

damn son, bookmarked. so you got that 117 whp only with the rebuild?


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (dingguhlbary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dingguhlbary* »_damn son, bookmarked. so you got that 117 whp only with the rebuild?


_Quote, originally posted by *midwestjetta* »_
i had an incident and rebuilt the head, porting it, decking it, getting a bunch of headwork done, then a 268 cam as well


----------



## Macho_volks (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*

blah blah blah just trying to keep track of this


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_I call shenannigans then!

I concure.....Shenannigans...I'll go get my b







room


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

*tps sensor*

When you refer to the TPS sensor here:
2. Take the new mk4 manifold and drill a 3/8 hole into the backside of the manifold, under one of the vaccum ports. Thread your newly drilled hole with a m12x1.50 tap.
Is this the sensor on the passenger side of the MK3 intake? TPS to me means throttle position sensor but maybe in this case is it temperature sensor?
I want to drill and tap the hole before I start my tear down but want to make sure your tap specs are correct. I have a 97' OBDII Jetta.


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: tps sensor (swamper8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swamper8* »_When you refer to the TPS sensor here:
2. Take the new mk4 manifold and drill a 3/8 hole into the backside of the manifold, under one of the vaccum ports. Thread your newly drilled hole with a m12x1.50 tap.
Is this the sensor on the passenger side of the MK3 intake? TPS to me means throttle position sensor but maybe in this case is it temperature sensor?
I want to drill and tap the hole before I start my tear down but want to make sure your tap specs are correct. I have a 97' OBDII Jetta.

im not sure if i wrote, tps sensor, if i did thats incorrect, i ment the temp sensor, and yes the tap specs are correct!


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: My Mk3 8v to Mk4 8v Manifold Build/Swap/DIY (midwestjetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Da_Mount (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: My Mk3 8v to Mk4 8v Manifold Build/Swap/DIY (mk2 2.0 gti)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: My Mk3 8v to Mk4 8v Manifold Build/Swap/DIY (Da_Mount)*

Hot damn, now I remember what I was going to do some time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Suter (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*

I know its years old, but thanks for the write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Got mine completed, Autozone parts and all. Its hard for me to acknowledge any gains, as I think maybe my throttle cable was poorly adjusted before doing this. My car's running much, much better now though, and Im sure the manifold is somewhat of a factor in that.


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Fuken Clean! Finally something that plugs that huge hole in the bay, how much did this project cost? 
But what about the exhaust mani how is it getting cooled off cuz the stock airbox has that little hose that runs into the cover? Or does it not make a big difference

_Modified by X37 at 5:33 PM 3-17-2009_


_Modified by X37 at 5:34 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (X37)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X37* »_
But what about the exhaust mani how is it getting cooled off cuz the stock airbox has that little hose that runs into the cover? Or does it not make a big difference


thats a warm air intake to help the car run better at start up in cold weather.


----------



## dustinwassner (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: My Mk3 8v to Mk4 8v Manifold Build/Swap/DIY (midwestjetta)*

does the valve cover and PCV from the mkIV NEED to be used? is there any way to stick with the MKIII?


----------



## vwlove2004 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: My Mk3 8v to Mk4 8v Manifold Build/Swap/DIY (midwestjetta)*

I haven't seen any turbo applications with this manifold that had not been modified in any manner. so i decided to post some pics of my recent swap that took place over the past month between school and work. so here it is!
The Car ---> VW Golf GTI 2.0T 8v








BEFORE

[URL]http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy183/ome1aoliver3/vw/Picture173.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
DURING
[IMG]http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy183/ome1aoliver3/Picture003.jpg
















small mock up








Completed with plastic cover 
















Completed without plastic cover








The set up is 440 injectors with c2 stage 2 software, 266 cam, t3/t4 ar .60 turbo, ACT stage 2 heavy duty clutch and to much to blab about all in all i made ruffly 220whp on 17psi looking to go stand alone this summer and possibly doing the 20v swap off the AEB hoping after that to make about 350whp..


----------



## Purpeltendire (Jun 6, 2011)

I hate to revive old threads, buuut...

I was wondering how the back pressure of the motor is affected by this? If both upper and lower manifolds are that much more free flowing, then how much of a drop in back pressure is there, and is it safe to run on a stock motor? Thanks.


----------



## AnthonyLawson (Sep 9, 2011)

Post makes me hard. Last picture especially...Thanks


----------



## jaynevess (Feb 13, 2013)

Before the chip/cam and all that how much would this cost roughly , I'd be doing it myself of course just as you did 
Thanks !


----------

